# Newbie shopping cart



## ah141nj (Dec 31, 2007)

Decided to join the reloading fraternity. Never reloaded before. Tired of buying ammo and spend 100's at Wallyworld.Didnt think I had the space for it untill I got feedback about using a Workmate portable bench or a stand. Thanks Guys!!!
Been doing a lot of various forum readings on the subject. After numerous changes I came up with this shopping list. Going to start making loads for my Glock 19 (9mm) with FMJ's. Can I use the same powder for HP's as well.How easy is it to change the die when/if I have to? Or should I just get seperate dies for different loads?
Gradually going to work my way up to 45acp (XD) & .223 for my Colt Hbar . Going to get seperate turrets for each caliber. Should I also get seperate powder measurers to keep it simple?

Lee Classic 4 Hole Turret Press
Lee Deluxe Handgun 4-Die Set 9mm Luger
Lee Pro Auto Disk Powder Measure
Lee Swivel Adapter Auto Disk
Lee Safety Prime Small and Large Primer Feeder
Lee Auto Disk Powder Measure Riser
Alliant Bullseye Smokeless Powder 1 lb
Magtech Brass
Speer Uni-Cor Bullets
CCI Primers
Lyman Turbo 1200 Case Tumbler with Auto-Flo
RCBS Primer Turning Tray
Frankford Arsenal Powder Funnel
RCBS Pow'r Pull Impact Bullet Puller
Lyman E-ZEE Flo Universal Adjustable Powder Trickler
Hornady Universal Reloading Tray
RCBS RangeMaster 750 Electronic Powder Scale 750 Grain
Lee Improved Powder Measure Kit

What do you guys think? Did I miss any neccessities for a beginner? Other than books, manuals, caliber.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Just know that reloading rifles is a little different then pistol loading.

Make sure you get all the manuals and really it be good to have someone around that has done it before.


----------

